# White Quilted Handlers Jacket



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Can anybody recommend the best place to buy one? thx Flip


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

www.goldenlakejackets.com


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*White quilted handlers jacket*

Does anyone have or recommend the EZ view jacket with black lines
on the body and arms?

Looks good but I've never seen any handlers wearing one.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Do the quilted ones really keep you warm?? I think my bird boy needs a nice new jacket.....

FOM


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

*Jacket with Stripes*

I bought one thinking it would provide better handling visibility unfortunately all my training partners felt it provided less visibility at 300 yards then the all white jacket or shirt

Short answer: I cut the black stripes off the jacket sleves and chest


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Do the quilted ones really keep you warm?? I think my bird boy needs a nice new jacket.....
> 
> FOM


Lainee,

If the focus is on warmth, I recommend this White/Black reversible down jacket. I've purchased a couple of them, and others who have seen mine, have purchased them as well.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/product.asp?wc=true&base_no=43636

They are very warm, and you can reverse them to black when working around the line.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > Do the quilted ones really keep you warm?? I think my bird boy needs a nice new jacket.....
> ...


SWEET! Jeff you amaze me with your ability to find things on the internet! That's perfect - I'm going to order two, one for my favorite bird boy and one for me! Hell they are 40% off, too!

My poor bird boy works his butt off - I think he deserves a new jacket!

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Darn it can only get 1 in L :evil:


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> SWEET! Jeff you amaze me with your ability to find things on the internet! That's perfect - I'm going to order two, one for my favorite bird boy and one for me! Hell they are 40% off, too!
> 
> My poor bird boy works his butt off - I think he deserves a new jacket!
> 
> FOM


Actually, I saw it first on RTF...Ms. Daisy posted it....I think in October.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I got one for myself and one for my trainer for Christmas. They are unbelievably nice. The sizing runs smaller than I thought but I see they only have the really big sizes.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I got one for myself and one for my trainer for Christmas. They are unbelievably nice. The sizing runs smaller than I thought but I see they only have the really big sizes.


Crap, if they do run a little on the small size....oh well, I got the last L...wished they had a XL, I don't mind mine being a little big.....

FOM


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*White quilted handlers jackets*

I had one of the Helly Hansen down reversible jackets.
I ended up giving it away because I disappeared in it and kept getting mistaken for the Michelin Man cartoon character  
It was just to bulky for me....but perhaps they have changed their design since as this was about 5-6 years ago.

I also posted the EZ view comment to the product review. So far,
doesn't sound like the way to go.

And YES, the quilited jackets do provide some warmth. Nothing like
down of course, but a nice Fall early winter jacket.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: White quilted handlers jacket*



Janice Gunn said:


> Does anyone have or recommend the EZ view jacket with black lines
> on the body and arms?
> 
> Looks good but I've never seen any handlers wearing one.


only for referee's.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was one of Bill's training partner's when he was wearing that EZ view handler's jacket. It greyed out at a distance and became HARD to see against a greyish background. We made him take a real white coat to the long station.

Look at the EZ View add in the Dec RFTN. It has a black and white pic of a guy holding his arm out. You can see that the stripes are already making the handler harder to see against that background.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > SWEET! Jeff you amaze me with your ability to find things on the internet! That's perfect - I'm going to order two, one for my favorite bird boy and one for me! Hell they are 40% off, too!
> ...


Jeff, that's why there's only Size L left at Sierra--since Sondra threw it out there, every other trialer or would-be in the country's got one...or two or three. A dozen at least in two of the groups I train with.

As for John-Flip's original request, I happen to know he's got an in with Zilli Labratories and one of their lab coats would put him in fine fettle.

MG


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

crackerd said:


> <snip>one of their lab coats would put him in fine fettle.


Be careful or John will get you for wearing a lab coat! :wink: 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...s=0&postorder=asc&highlight=lab+coat&start=30

FOM


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Hot*

I have the goldenlake quilted.Its too hot most of the time down here.I turned around and got thier lighter jacket and like it except for the zipper.It fell apart real fast.The zipper on the quilted sucks too.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

*STAINS*

I have had my lite weight jackets for more than 6 months and can't complain about the zippers or stiching

I love the cuffs..almost don't need gloves

I wish it had better fabric protection but bleach is doing its job against grass stains and blood


----------

